# what dose of t4?



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi guys im going to change my hgh dose to 5iu's everyday preworkout on training days and before bed on non training days.

how much t4 should i do??

im 24, 215lbs 12% bf

im looking to make some lean gains and lose bodyfat, its working well so far


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

noone knows then??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ws0158 said:


> hi guys im going to change my hgh dose to 5iu's everyday preworkout on training days and before bed on non training days.
> 
> how much t4 should i do??
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Depends on whether you take the finger in the air approach or the scientific approach..

Ideally:

1. Do a blood test to determine your current thyroid function.

Somewhat less ideally:

2. measure your morning body temp at least 3 mornings in a row (as soon as you awake, before doing anything); I use:

http://www.boots.com/en/Braun-ThermoScan-ExacTemp-Ear-Thermometer-IRT4520_797/

record your temp (including the decimal point); if your temp falls more than 0.6 deg celcius 3 mornings in a row- your thyroid is down..

it would have been best if you took this before taking HGH, or at least before upping your dosage... then when you take HGH or increase dosage, if your body temp is lower than usual for three consecutive days, you would need to increase your T4 dosage.

IT depends how long you've been running HGH for, and how your body's been coping with the metabolic increase; I started 4months ago, on 2iu- when I upped it to 5iu, I used 50mcg T4; I've dropped back to 2iu, but still taking 50mcg T4...

Most find that 50-100mcg T4 daily does the trick; if you find you need more than 100mcg T4, i'd add 12.5-25mcg t3 as well as the 100mcg T4 rather than more t4; however, i'd be surprised if you need more than 100mcg t4, even for 12months on 5iu.. but only your body temp will tell you..

I don't recommend taking before bed, especially more than 2iu.. the reason is, each 1iu of HGH suppresses your pituitary for 1-3 hours (depending on the study); so if you take 5iu before bed.. no natural release of GH; if you're under 50, you still have a large pulse about 2 hours after falling asleep.

GH has a half life of 20-30 min (but suppresses pituitary longer owing to the cascade effect)'; so for fat loss, you're better of pinning 1iu multiple times.. when it comes to the evening, make sure you've had most during the day, and no more than 1iu at 9pm; then if you're in bed at midnight, you can get a your biggest natural pulse..

If you want to maximise evening HGH; take mod GRF (1-29) with GHRF- (2 or 6 or ipamorelin) at 100mcg each, and 10mg melatonin before going to bed.. you'll wake up feeling the effects of swollen joints from the GH release!

Of course, if you're over 50, don't worry about the peps, and just take the GH at night...


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks for taking time to reply, its very much appreciated

i was thinking about my 5iu on non training days and spliting it up into 2 shots

just say i was going to do the finger in the air approach??

can a cause damage doing 100mcg a day if not needed?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ws0158 said:


> thanks for taking time to reply, its very much appreciated
> 
> i was thinking about my 5iu on non training days and spliting it up into 2 shots
> 
> ...


well, the question is if you can afford HGH... is it to expensive to buy a digital thermometer? to much hassle to measure since you're ok to pin multiple times per day?  well up to you of course...

While I recommend the temp measurement at least, because then everytime the temp drops (3 days in a row), you ask yourself:

1. is it because i upped the dosage? (you can choose to decrease)

2. is it because my own thyroid is not coping (add more T4)

3. if even after adding 150-200mcg T4 and maybe 12.5 to 25 T3 your temp drops... you may consider stopping both HGH and T4/T3 supplementation and allowing your bod to recover (hey i've heard of this for one guy- but that was 3 years of HGH and thyroid... but you know he recovered...)

SHort answer is yes 100mcg T4 won't hurt as its equivalent of 25mcg T3.. and the body only converts as much T4 as it needs to T3 so safer than taking T3 long term.. truth is thyroid bounces back pretty well, anywhere between 3-6weeks from the t4 even after months of use..

but i would recommend at least measuring temp, if not the occasional blood test... after all, wouldn't you want to know where you're at, and how your body's going?

well for fat loss 2 shots is better than one of HGH (i.e any split is better than none)


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry I can't really help but can I ask why you choose t4 over t3? I ordered some t3 recently and some t4 for a mate. I wad led to believe t4 is much weaker?

I'm sure there is more to it than that.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

^^^^

:laugh:

what a stupid pr**k :laugh:

place your bets on how long it takes this guy to get banned !

2-3seconds tops i say :laugh:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Sorry I can't really help but can I ask why you choose t4 over t3? I ordered some t3 recently and some t4 for a mate. I wad led to believe t4 is much weaker?
> 
> I'm sure there is more to it than that.


think of T4 as a "pro-hormone" that converts to the active hormone (T3). Its not weaker, its just not active, its effects come from converting to T3. There is a rate limiting element to it (as in not all T4 will get converted); your body converts the amount of T4 it needs to T3, the rest stays as T4.

Because of this, it may be called "weaker"; also, 100mcg of T4 converts to 25mcg T3 (4:1); again, not weaker, just designed to work that way in the body.

If you take HGH than arguably T4 is the better version to take (quite a few references here if you're interested; hgh really taxes the thryroid, and most of the T4 will convert, and there's quite good theory that if there's to much free T3, the body won't use all the HGH); but if you're not on HGH T3 is likely to make you lose weight faster...however, you can stay quite happily on T4 for months...

so its not that one is weaker, they are useful for different reasons..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> think of T4 as a "pro-hormone" that converts to the active hormone (T3). Its not weaker, its just not active, its effects come from converting to T3. There is a rate limiting element to it (as in not all T4 will get converted); your body converts the amount of T4 it needs to T3, the rest stays as T4.
> 
> Because of this, it may be called "weaker"; also, 100mcg of T4 converts to 25mcg T3 (4:1); again, not weaker, just designed to work that way in the body.
> 
> ...


Great response mate. Repped


----------

